# Sleeping at Calais, Boulogne & Dunkerque etc.



## Tom2023 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm planning my first trip to the continent and as I like VFM I imagine the cheapest ferries will be in the early hours.

With this in mind does anyone have any advice about where to get a few hours sleep near the channel ports.


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, someone may know a better place, but we always stop over at the 1st service station on the motorway from calais to caen. always lots of other motorhomes and there are showers and a coffee bar on site. At dunkerque you can get your head down at the port, but a lot of HGV coming and going.
terry


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 4, 2008)

I think if I were getting the early ferry I would be more inclined to grab a few hours head down this side, then When we landed in France have a clear head and get a few miles under my belt.
Had you considered this Tom, or do you specifically want to get across the channel before sleeping.

There is a link on the site here about a cracking wildcamp area at Dover Monument, Might well be worth a look at


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 4, 2008)

I always thought that the accepted wisdom was "Never sleep at French Motorway service stations?" Most of the robberies seem to happen at those places.
An exception may be This Place There seems to be some good security in place here


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

*french sites*

Hi, I have been sleeping on french service stations ofr years, and not once have I come across people saying they have had a break in. Its all someone else 3rd party nonsence. Lots of Uk motorhomes use this service staion from the ferrie all year round, along with the french themselves. A hot shower to start the day makes it all the better.
But as I said if anyone knows a better place i to would be interested.
terry


----------



## janeandbob (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a great one for keeping away from the docks, and large towns. We never use motorway aires. To many immigrants Also large towns if you see people eating out of rubish bins beware! The best thing to do is head in the direction you want to go pull in to a small village and find the football field/village hall car park nobody takes any notice at all. Happy camping Janeandbob.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 4, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> I always thought that the accepted wisdom was "Never sleep at French Motorway service stations?" Most of the robberies seem to happen at those places.
> An exception may be This Place There seems to be some good security in place here


Just look out where that service station is. Stations to avoid are those near a major city (Lille,Paris,Lyon,Marseille) and on free portions of motorways. Stations on 'péages' are safer except those down the Rhône-valley in high-season.
Personally I prefer the national roads to the péages, cosier, cheaper, nicer and not that much slower. And you stop where you want. There are so many things you don't see on a motorway.


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi Belgian, with you all the way, put if you just want to get your bearings and your head down for a bit then the calais service station is OK for that. After trying to find places to park up for the night when the camperstop book as lead us wrong becomes a rear pain when its late and you are fed up.
better to have a place in mind.
terry


----------



## Geoff.W (Mar 4, 2008)

Tom2023 said:


> I'm planning my first trip to the continent and as I like VFM I imagine the cheapest ferries will be in the early hours.
> 
> With this in mind does anyone have any advice about where to get a few hours sleep near the channel ports.



Nice aire at Gravelines (midway between Dunkirque and Calais).

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=50.987949,2.122614&spn=0.006038,0.014462&z=16

Aire is on Rue du Port. (Top left when you open above link)

For what its worth, despite having done it the other way previously this year we intend to cross in the evening and over night in France.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 4, 2008)

or have a look on thread "European / France/ Nord dept 50"


----------



## Tom2023 (Mar 4, 2008)

terry1956... That service station would be on the A16? You wouldn't recall which junctions it'd be between?

baloothebear... that looks a beautiful place. It's easy to forget just how scenic Northern France is.

Geoff.W... thanks for that link. It looks near an old town, might check that one out.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 4, 2008)

I have stopped at Baie de la somme last year but I was travelling on the national road so we ended up around the back, its next to the main services but seperated and most people there were in cars or campers, the motorway aire was packed with trucks as it was a Sunday, only stopped for a couple of hours for a kip but it was o.k. ( it is signposted from the route national about 5 ks off.


----------



## t&s (Mar 4, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi, I have been sleeping on french service stations ofr years, and not once have I come across people saying they have had a break in. Its all someone else 3rd party nonsence. Lots of Uk motorhomes use this service staion from the ferrie all year round, along with the french themselves. A hot shower to start the day makes it all the better.
> But as I said if anyone knows a better place i to would be interested.
> terry


we have the same answer we use the autoroute  services mostly on long runs 35 years and no probs and most autoroutes are now under camera survelance and have signs saing so at the side of the roads 
and the autoroute service vehicles and police patrol regularly 24 hours a day


----------



## starblazer (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I have been sleeping on french service stations ofr years, and not once have I come across people saying they have had a break in. Its all someone else 3rd party nonsence. 

sure i posted on here about us getting broken into on the motorway service station at aire deux caps between calais and bolougne. quarter light window taken out whilst we were sleeping. french police told us we were the 3rd british m/home to be broken into that week

bertie


----------



## t&s (Mar 4, 2008)

***** said:


> And I have had the truck broken into on 2 occasions on the same day on a main National road in Spain.
> The second time was while I was reporting the first incident to the Guarda Civil



sorry you have had these problems i never thought truckers would have had any break in problems and admit i would never use spanish services overnight 
with my motorhome ,,, ile be more aware in france from now on 
may be my luck has been down to always having french vehicles 
in my trucking days the only bandits were the customs & border guards but i assume it has now changed for truckers ,,,, has it ?
but then trucking was an adventure not just a job


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 5, 2008)

The nicest thing at Baie de Somme services is that there are these large ponds out the back where you can see the restaurant staff feeding the meals for the next day 
Seriously, it is a nice stop


----------



## Belgian (Mar 5, 2008)

*Baie de Somme*



Tom2023 said:


> terry1956... That service station would be on the A16? You wouldn't recall which junctions it'd be between?
> 
> baloothebear... that looks a beautiful place. It's easy to forget just how scenic Northern France is.
> 
> Geoff.W... thanks for that link. It looks near an old town, might check that one out.



The service station is on A16/E402 between the exit 25 (Berck) and 24 (Rue) and yes it should be OK for it is on a toll-way. The service station 'Les deux Caps' between Calais and Boulogne has not the same reputation for it is on a free part of the same A16. It is one of those hit and run places, a favourit playground for all scoundrels of the region


----------



## Tom2023 (Mar 5, 2008)

I came across a book that looks very useful  2008 Guide Officiel Des Aires de Services


----------



## t&s (Mar 6, 2008)

Tom2023 said:


> I came across a book that looks very useful  2008 Guide Officiel Des Aires de Services



try this site it hold most of the books we use camperstop europe and 
all the aires france  both very uesfull the all the aires france is easier to understand and has photos of the stopover places 
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/


----------



## Belgian (Mar 6, 2008)

Tom2023 said:


> I came across a book that looks very useful  2008 Guide Officiel Des Aires de Services


This is the best for France (also other countries briefly mentioned).
Buy it in the first French bookstore or supermarket with 'presse' department
(cheaper)


----------

